# 1998 Pathfinder 1700 Tunnel Restoration Project



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

before...


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

before...


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

after...


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

after...


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have the only Black 17ft Pathfinder! I think it turned out pretty darn good!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

He did a nice job. The boat looks great


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

hmm not exactly the _only_ black one (see below), but a very nice one nonetheless. I've always loved that hull. 

http://flatspirate.com/?p=418


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow that boat is awesome! I love the hydro-turf. Well I guess there's at least two of us.... Thanks for the compliments.


----------

